

How to Turn a Few A/B Tests into a Revenue-Generating Optimization Program - raycloyd
http://www.experimentengine.com/blog/turn-ab-tests-into-a-optimization-program/

======
raycloyd
Please let me know if anyone has questions or additions! I'm around :)

